# Tesla: the journal of a recovering fish



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey guys, I just got a new Betta today!

I named him Tesla, or "the scientist" after watching this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqWLpTKBFcU

Anyway, I started a journal for his recovery after he did this at the store:










He's a VT. :shock:

Here's a photo after I got him home:










The hospital tank he'll go into when his heater's ready:











I'm sure he'll color up a lot once he's in the tank, I suspect he's a blue MG.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Excited to see his colors as he relaxes into his home.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Me to, and I can't wait to see pictures of him in his new home.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

He's already coloring up, even though he's still floating in another fish's tank! Here are pics:

























He's also eating like normal, takes him a minute to notice that there's food in his cup LOL, but he always gets the "zoomies" when I feed him. Love this guy.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Awwe!! He is so cute! I love his coloring! Good luck with him!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!


He's doing well today, eating ravenously, as usual. 

Colors are about the same, but will be introducing him to his tank tonight, as I've finished testing the heater.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I released Tesla into his KK today! He's spent most of his time exploring. He's also coloring up quite a bit, I'll probably post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tesla passed away this morning.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww I'm so sorry! <3 atleast he spent his last few days in great conditions.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

That's true. I still feel like it was my fault though... But he did look rather unhealthy at the store in the first place. I think I'm going to take a break on getting more Bettas, and just focus on my current ones. Maybe set up a 20 gallon long for them.


----------

